# quadrant benchmarks



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Post your benchmarks and the type of phone.

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## terrowrist (Oct 7, 2011)

tmobile g2 overclocked at 1516Mhz running CM6.1.1

View attachment 3656


----------



## cam_hamlin (Oct 9, 2011)

G2X...

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfresh (Jul 29, 2011)

View attachment 3952


Cm7 with glitch LL 1.5GHZ Sammy Vib


----------

